

Ask HN: Need iOS development links for Google Custom Search engine - Apocryphon
http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=018044173091751457654:adldt8f6xwq 

======
Apocryphon
This is a Google Custom Search Engine that I've set up. I'm focusing on sites
that would be useful for new iOS developers, specifically sites with good
tutorials, examples, or articles. This is my site list so far:

<http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/> <http://cocoadevcentral.com/>
<http://www.iphonesdkarticles.com/> <http://iphonedevelopertips.com/>
<http://mobileorchard.com/> <http://maniacdev.com/>
<http://mauvilasoftware.com/iphone_software_development/>
<http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/> <http://www.icodeblog.com/>
<http://theocacao.com/> <http://www.mlsite.net/blog/>
<http://petermcintyre.wordpress.com/> <http://blog.sallarp.com/>
<http://wiresareobsolete.com/> <http://vellios.com>
<http://www.themikeswan.com/blog/> <http://themikeswan.wordpress.com/>
<http://longweekendmobile.com/> <http://www.duckrowing.com/>
<http://www.peterfriese.de/>

Any suggestions for any more sites that I should add to it?

~~~
drewcrawford
<http://sealedabstract.com/category/iphone/>

